# How do I upload mp3 files?



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm essentially a luddite. I searched mp3 an go nothing (so obviously did something wrong), but the point is, I jammed with some friends and we recorded mp3s that I'd like to share. They feature my Hamer T-51 (tele), Blackheart amp and detuned cab, and despite being first takes, sound OK.

Is there a site like phototbucket for mp3s?

MaTT


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Is there a site like phototbucket for mp3s?


Yes: SoundClick


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Another one is http://www.putfile.com


----------



## foghorn99 (Apr 28, 2008)

*MediaFire*

Mediafire.com

I've used it for MP3, WAV, AIFF when collaborating with others in my group when working on a CD

It's fast, free and super easy to use.


----------

